# Nipping!



## carla-rae (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello all,

I know it's natural for pups to 'mouth' and my reggie does it often, so far we have managed to discourage him from mouthing us by making a yelping noise every time he gets our skin, this seemed to work well, very quickly & he got the message. However he has started nipping, barking & hanging off of our trousers when he has his 'hyper' times! It is very difficult to calm him, we usually try and distract him with his own toys etc. This is difficult for my little boy (8) to deal with, he has become a little scared as Reggie seems to do this to him more than anyone else & its beginning to hurt (especially through thin pyjamas!  )
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, reggie seems to be an itelligent, friendly and happy pup - until he has his hyper times !!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Try to redirect the biting to more suitable things - kongs, rope toys, chews, etc. Kongs with cream cheese or peanut butter inside are good and these can be put in the freezer for teething puppies - Reggie just needs to chew. Some have tried putting a wet knotted teatowel in the freezer too.

Make sure he has enough exercise too, and little bits of training "sit", "recall" etc.

It's just a teething phase and will pass. Hope things improve soon.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit has always been more nippy with our 8 yr-old Louis. He's now 17 weeks and is getting better now. They tend to see the younger children as litter mates and are more playful with them. One tip I read was to get the children just as involved in their training and Biscuit now looks up to him a bit more rather than just a playmate. Also get the children to put their food down too. During the holidays, Louis has been getting him up in the morning too - we are finally back to some extra time in bed! - and this seems to have helped too in Biscuit not just seeing me as the leader. Louis does tend to wind him up at times though so I'm not surprised that he gets a bit nippy with him. This is something we are constantly working on!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

one and only time axl tried to play bite our youngest we were on him like the proverbial ton of bricks - one and only time, child first, dog second.

Inseparable now the pair of them.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They seem to go through the most difficult phase between 9/11 weeks. I use a rolled up newspaper to put in their mouth to allow me to gain control, The worst thing is hands and fingers waving around in the air above puppies head just too tempting. Suggest preventing toddler and puppy being alone together and if too hyper(puppy not toddler!) time out in crate whilst control is established. Mix of excited/upset toddler and excited anxious puppy recipe for disaster!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

axl the cockerpoo said:


> one and only time axl tried to play bite our youngest we were on him like the proverbial ton of bricks - one and only time, child first, dog second.
> 
> Inseparable now the pair of them.


this is the best way a big ton of bricks my romeo chased one of my ducks once !!!and caught it he never did it again ! he wont even have eye contact with them now needless to say i was not to kind to him !!!


----------

